# What a nightmare playing with handlebars has been, need help



## Jank (Jun 14, 2007)

So I have a Kilo TT. Wasn't a big fan of the drops that came on the bike and the brakes being on the horizontal.

So I got some profile design airwing bullhorn handlebars and stuck triathalon brakes on the ends of them. I like the look but now I'm too stretched out on the bike. I ended up getting a shorter stem that is higher angle and that didn't help much either.

So now I'm thinking about going back to drops and hoods (with brakes) but I don't know what to get. What do you guys think is a good handlebar that fits well on a kilo TT without looking too crazy.

Also what hoods are good?


----------



## bonefamily (May 17, 2011)

I personally could never adapt to drop style handlebars. I use flat bars on all of my bikes these days. However, when I did find a drop bar that was somewhat comfy for me it was a shallow drop, short reach bar.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

Look at a Nitto 105 or 115 Harris Cyclery Handlebars, Grips and Tape


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

I'm using Easton EA50 bars and Cane creek brake levers on my fixie and the combination works really well


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

I like the FSA compact bend. The bars have a little less reach than a traditional drop bar, which is nice for one of my bikes that's a little on the big side. For a bike that fits me better, I just went up a stem size.

Up to you to decide if it looks too crazy. It's also less drop than a traditional bar. For my biggish bike, that made the drops more usable. For my better-fitting one, I think I lowered the clamp a skosh, so I moved my drops position up some and my flats position down more. It didn't change the hoods position that much.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

You could keep the bars and cut off drop and make your own 'Bull-Horn' bars by flipping them over. Works great and cheap and easy to do. Then you could use the Top-Mount Brakes.


----------



## UrbanPrimitive (Jun 14, 2009)

I'd say learn more about your options. Personally I can't stand anatomic or shallow drop bars. They drive me nuts. If it were a bike for me I'd go for a traditional round drop bar with standard hoods and levers. Let the aesthetics hang. Get what's right for your anatomy. Follow your bones and the style will follow.


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

Midge bars set up 2cm above saddle. Tektro brake levers with cable release at lever. Tough to beat that combo for a city bike. Lots of hand positions - upright, cruising, and sprinting - and all with near instant access to brakes.

Larry


----------



## Love Commander (Aug 20, 2009)

Jank said:


> So I have a Kilo TT. Wasn't a big fan of the drops that came on the bike and the brakes being on the horizontal.
> 
> So I got some profile design airwing bullhorn handlebars and stuck triathalon brakes on the ends of them. I like the look but now I'm too stretched out on the bike. I ended up getting a shorter stem that is higher angle and that didn't help much either.
> 
> ...


What, specifically, didn't you like about the original drops? Was it a fit problem? Or was it the brake levers? They might be more comfortable w/ a proper set of road levers and the additional hand position.

Think about giving the original drop bars another shot, but with road levers. If you decide you like them, then great. If you don't like them, then you at least have a basis of comparison to decide what your next bars should be. I mean things like reach, drop, classic bend vs. ergo...


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)




----------

